# Samsung SMT-H3050 cable box



## D Portararo (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the Samsung SMT-H3050 cable box from Time Warner Cable (TWC) in Orange County, New York. I can not find a way to program the cable box to turn on/off at specific times and designated channels. I need this in order to be able to record a scrambled tv program. I am aware that TWC will rent a Samsung cable box with a built in DVR (I believe it is SMT-H3090). However, I have my own DVR and do not want to spend the extra money.

I can't believe that the SMT-H3050 can't be programed to record a program when you are not home or are asleep. This is important if one wants to program multiple movies on different channels at different times over a weekend while your are away or sleeping.

My DVR can be programed, but only up to channels in the 80's without the need for the cable box to be on. But for premium channels, like HBO (channel 201+) I need the cable box to be turned on, otherwise the DVR tapes a blank screen. Can anybody help?


----------

